# Offshore Venice LA



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">Been fishing most of the weekend out of venice. On friday I had Cully and his group from dallas on board and it was rough so we stayed in close and hit all the shelf rigs that are normally hot this year. I trolled, live baited, and jigged at least 10 rigs that are normally productive and all we managed were one small yellowfin, one blackfin and a big aj. I had Cully on sat as well so at least I figured out where not to go the next day. It was still rough but we made the call to head out about 40 miles to a floater and it worked out well for us. First bait in the water was a 70 pound yellowfin and the bite continued for about an hour and a half. We caught all the fish on live bait up tight on the rig. An anchor removal vessel came over and started pulling the anchors for the rig and I guess the vibration, noise, something shut the fish off quick as we didnt see or mark any more fish. We made the call to head to the house with our four nice yellowfin.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">On sunday I had off so me and Lindsey went out fishing for a little while. Got a couple reds and some flounder which made her happy for sure. <P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">Monday was a beautiful day to fish and we took advantage of it. I had Tufan and his crew from houston on board. We hit the gulf and never even had to put the trimtabs down. First bait in the water was a 40 pound yellowfin and then it definitly slowed down. I hit another rig where we proceeded to catch seven footballs on live bait and poppers. All fish were caught on frenzy flourocarbon and frenzy hooks as usual. Did see some mullet offshore for the first time of the year so I am pumped to fish this weekend. <P style="MARGIN: 0px">I fish thur, sat, and sun but I have friday open if anyone wants some 5-10 knot winds.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report...

nice YFT:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome report Eddie.I really need to get down there again this spring.Keep those reports coming.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and pictures capt eddie. catching a yft is something i've wanted to do...going to try and make it happen this winter...i'll be in touch...


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

great report


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Another great report Captain. Once the mullet get in the big boys shouldn't be far behind. I look forward to some great reports this winter to keep my blood warm. Thanks for posting.

Edit for clarity: Not that I don't think those Tuna are perfectly fine!


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

that's a lot of tuna steaks hanging on the board.:clap


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Job Eddie. 

What happened to the fro????


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

The wife happened


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

HaHa Welcome to Married life Eddie! :doh:doh


----------

